# Topics > Applications > AI in politics >  Watson 2016 Foundation

## Airicist

The Watson 2016 Foundation is an independent advocacy organization for the A.I. known as Watson to run for President of The United States.

Website - watson2016.com

twitter.com/watson2016

----------

